# Knocked out



## Sandie (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey everyone, I haven't been on the message board for awhile, life gets really busy from time to time........
Hope you and your little ones are doing well.
Ok so, Peso went to jump up on my lap today and he bumped his head on the computer desk and knocked himself out. He was catatonic like for about 5 mins or so. This has happened to him on 2 other occasions. It really freaks me out. He has a fairly large molera so his head is very sensitive. There isn't really much I can do about it either, I can't stop him from being a dog and jumping. Has this ever happened to anyone else? I just get worried that he will get some sort of brain damage or something.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

If that happened to Yoshi I'd be calling/driving to the vet right away to take her in for an exam to make sure she was okay ...


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Omg! Have you taken him to the vet the last couple of times he has this happen to him?


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

How scary! I've never heard of that happening before. I've witnessed plenty of bad "head owies" with my crazy four but nothing like that has ever happened. The worst is a yelp and that scares me half to death. Maybe the vet would have some reassuring information for you. I would definitely speak with them about the issue. I hope he's feeling better!


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

maybe you should have him get check. Everytime mine get hurt in any way, my heart just stop for a sec., i went into pieces. if it caused him to passed i'm sure that might be serious... poor little guy.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

ita esp. if his head is already sensitive, their could be damage you dont even know about.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

My babies have hit their heads before but never knocked themselves out. That's very serious stuff.


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Every time my guys hit there heads on the table... they just give me this funny look like... "did you hear something dad... or was it just me?" :laughing1:

I'd have taken my dog to the vet if it knocked itself out though.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yes, you seriously need to take them to the vet if this happens. At the very least he would be suffering a concussion, which needs to be closely monitored or he can die if he sleeps for too long. This is very serious.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

If this happened to your child, you wouldn't hesitate to take him to the dr. I think of the dogs as more vulnerable than my children because they can't TELL me "where it hurts", so I think you have to be even more "safe than sorry" with them. At the very least, call your vet. But I think you'll be told to bring him in.

Dolly has zoomed into furniture before, but never come close to knocking herself out.


----------



## Sandie (Sep 14, 2005)

I did call the emergency vet as soon as it happened. They said to monitor him closely through the night and if he was having any vomiting or anything to bring him in. I did watch him through the night and he was ok, he could walk and was playing again like normal. I called my vet today and they told me the same thing, that if I noticed him acting different or not eating to bring him in. I'm absolutely happy and relieved that he is totally ok and back to his silly hyper fetch loving self He was eating and drinking and everything today too. Thank god, I don't want that to happen again.
Thank you all for your concern


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

WOW! I've never heard of a dog knocking itself out before! If it was head trauma because of the large molera, is there anything they could do? If the dog is not acting differently, though, a vet isn't going to do anything about it. My mom fell and hit her head last May and she did not have a concussion, though she did pass out, but they couldn't do a thing for it. I'm glad you called the vets though and got the answers you needed without having to spend a fortune!! Some vets would have told you to get in right away and ran all kinds of tests just to end up telling you that there isn't anything they could do anyway but wait and see.


----------



## Sandie (Sep 14, 2005)

That was why I called first to see what they had to say about it. Because it had happened in the past, I know how Peso recovered from it and knew that there was nothing that could be done. I had gone to the vet shortly after the last time it happened. My vet is actually really great, they don't unnecessarily test him for things that aren't needed.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I think I'd make him a helmet


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

LOL..that's so cute, i could just imagine..look @ this..


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

that helmet is so sweet!!


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

lol love the helmet idea!
hope he's ok and learns his lesson soon


----------

